# Chef- The Movie



## JBroida

Finally saw Chef the Movie tonight with some friends... awesome move!!! We are so proud to be a part of it (yup... Japanese Knife Imports first movie credit... check out a bunch of our knives in the movie #zakuri #gesshinginga #gesshinuraku #gesshin)

After seeing it, i really appreciate the time and effort that Jon Favreau and Roy Choi put in to making this authentic feeling. I think, in a lot of ways, they were able to truly capture the #ChefLife.

So what did you guys think of the movie?


----------



## Salty dog

I feel the same way about that movie as I did about "Backdraft". 
An ill attempt of capturing something that you can't understand until you've lived it.


----------



## mr drinky

I've never even heard of it before, but I will check it when I can. 

As for living and understanding movies, I feel that most movies (bar outright fiction or science fiction) attempt to approximate reality in some way so that other non-specialists can be voyeurs into another part of life. Every military movie is the same way, and if you haven't served in the military or especially combat, you will far short of understanding it completely. My wife is a physician and she makes the same comments about movies with medical themes. It's all the same -- these movies usually far short of the specialists' expectations. Recently I read an article about the movie gravity where people from NASA were picking it apart. Air traffic controllers and pilots also complained about the movie Flight -- but I enjoyed both of those imperfect movies. 

k.


----------



## sachem allison

I just watched it as a movie and I thought it wasn't bad. At least they got the cornstarch right. Been doing that all week.lol


----------



## lanel

Where can I watch the full length film?


----------



## rodneyat

lanel said:


> Where can I watch the full length film?



At your local theater. It just came out last week.


----------



## apicius9

Not in any of the island theaters. But I have about 37 options to watch Godzilla...

Stefan


----------



## swarfrat

apicius9 said:


> ... But I have about 37 options to watch Godzilla...



Man, I knew there must be a reason that I felt so at home when I visited the islands.


----------



## Noodle Soup

Far as I can tell, the movie isn't even going to come to any of our 10 screens. Godzilla, on the other hand, is another story.


----------



## harlock0083

Got to see it last Sunday with the wife. I loved it! (Especially the molten lava cake scene.. classic). I like it more than Big Night (the ending was depressing).


----------



## Zwiefel

I saw this a week or so ago and enjoyed it...I didn't recall that Jon supplied the knives for the film, but I was surprised by the knives as I watched it! Good on you Jon!


----------



## 99Limited

Looks like another feel good foodies movie like Tortilla Soup. I'll wait until it hits Amazon, but it looks like a fun movie.


----------



## 29palms

Saw it two weeks ago and it is a really nice "feel good" movie. It's not about cooking it's about relationships and personal growth. I'll say one thing the casting was spot on and it didn't hurt to have Sofia Vergara and Scarlett Johansson in it.

We were talking to some friends after and one said "Mike you should have a food truck" and my reply was "they don't make enough corn starch"


----------



## labor of love

I finally checked the film out yesterday. Excellent food cinematography, all the food plating scenes were on point. I really like the scene where the chef opens up his knife roll to reveal all his bad ass knives! I thought overall the dialogue captured alot of authentic kitchen talk, and the dilemmas the chef was going through with his restuarant/family life definitely resonated with me.


----------



## Castalia

Enjoyed the movie and the scenes in the kitchen. The knives were cool. Final third was a bit schmaltzy heading in for a trite finish. Customers (moviegoers and restaurant patrons) like predictability. All in all worth a rental.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## mr drinky

I just saw the movie two nights ago and enjoyed it, but it was very borderline too happy feel good for me. 

Btw, here is the picture when he unrolled his knife roll.


----------



## Zwiefel

mr drinky said:


> I just saw the movie two nights ago and enjoyed it, but it was very borderline too happy feel good for me.
> 
> Btw, here is the picture when he unrolled his knife roll.




Nice work Mr. Drinky....who can name what?


----------



## ThEoRy

Zwiefel said:


> Nice work Mr. Drinky....who can name what?



Jon can.


----------



## stereo.pete

ThEoRy said:


> Jon can.



This is true and I'll add the recipe for the cubano featured in the movie. 
http://greatideas.people.com/2014/10/01/chef-jon-favreau-movie-restaurant-cubano-sandwich-recipe/?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag


----------



## JBroida

mr drinky said:


> I just saw the movie two nights ago and enjoyed it, but it was very borderline too happy feel good for me.
> 
> Btw, here is the picture when he unrolled his knife roll.



gesshin ginga, gesshin uraku, zakuri, and another gesshin uraku for the japanese ones. There were others used in the movie as well.


----------



## knyfeknerd

It was Meh. 
The biggest thing I had a problem with was the fact that a fatty chef is/was with Scarlett Johansen and Sofia Vergara. I don't know about you, but my looks and pay scale don't warrant serious hotties like that.

It was just so cheezball. Wheeeheeee! let's start a food truck! It's so easy! You don't need a commissary kitchen! It won't take you hours waiting in line and tons of money to get your permits for each and every city you stop at on your cross-country voyage back to LA!

Believe in your dreams! Cuban Sandwiches can save the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chuckles

Big ol' glass of Haterade with breakfast today?

Haven't seen it. I hope the directors cut includes all the waiting in line for permits scenes. That most definitely sounds like the more entertaining version. :clown:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

Haven't see the movie either, but who cares about waiting lines when there are Scarlett Johansen and Sofia Vergara?


----------



## daveb

knyfeknerd said:


> Cuban Sandwiches can save the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now that could happen...


----------



## mr drinky

knyfeknerd said:


> It was Meh.
> The biggest thing I had a problem with was the fact that a fatty chef is/was with Scarlett Johansen and Sofia Vergara. I don't know about you, but my looks and pay scale don't warrant serious hotties like that.
> 
> It was just so cheezball. Wheeeheeee! let's start a food truck! It's so easy! You don't need a commissary kitchen! It won't take you hours waiting in line and tons of money to get your permits for each and every city you stop at on your cross-country voyage back to LA!
> 
> Believe in your dreams! Cuban Sandwiches can save the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is true. When he stopped in New Orleans, I said to my wife: "There is no way he can sell sandwiches there because he doesn't have the permits." But he did, and he just pulled up and parked in any old spot and started selling. 

k.


----------



## ThEoRy

Coincidentally I just added a Cuban Panini to the lunch menu. Roast pork loin, capicola, gruyere, sliced pickle, cherry peppers and whole grain dijonnaise. Win.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Chuckles said:


> Big ol' glass of Haterade with breakfast today?
> 
> Haven't seen it. I hope the directors cut includes all the waiting in line for permits scenes. That most definitely sounds like the more entertaining version. :clown:


 Hahahaha!!!
I was thinking about it though... I watched the movie Begin Again last month. It's about music and (loosely) the music industry. I thought it was a decent, yet cheesy flick with some good music. 
All I could think about was how much a music industry pro would hate it. I'm sure no matter the profession, when a movie glamorizes an industry/topic those who are jaded and grumpy pros find all sorts of holes and problems with it. 
Do real doctors watch Grey's Anatomy? 
Do cops watch any of the 8 bazillion cop shows?
Do old people watch Matlock/Murder She Wrote?(Okay bad example)
I think politicians watch House of Cards, but that's cause it's a great show and they probably get some inspiration from it!-but not in a good way....................


----------



## labor of love

House of Cards blows. I bet politicians prefer Veep


----------



## toddnmd

I'm a teacher and I have yet to like a TV show set in a school (Boston Public used to drive me nuts--couldn't stand that one. Like a ridiculously unrealistic scene showing a major confrontation/argument between the principal and a teacher in the middle of the hallway with students just walking by . . . ). A couple of good movies have been the exception (e.g. Stand and Deliver and Dead Poets' Society are cool movies, but I'm not sure how realistic they are . . . )


----------



## Dardeau

That's a no go here in Nola, and if you back talk the police might take your money.


----------



## harlock0083

knyfeknerd said:


> It was Meh.
> The biggest thing I had a problem with was the fact that a fatty chef is/was with Scarlett Johansen and Sofia Vergara. I don't know about you, but my looks and pay scale don't warrant serious hotties like that.
> 
> It was just so cheezball. Wheeeheeee! let's start a food truck! It's so easy! You don't need a commissary kitchen! It won't take you hours waiting in line and tons of money to get your permits for each and every city you stop at on your cross-country voyage back to LA!
> 
> Believe in your dreams! Cuban Sandwiches can save the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So when Superman uses his X-ray vision on the school kids in Man of Steel, did you also think that he gave everyone cancer? Since it seems like works of fiction have to be real in your opinion.....


----------



## knyfeknerd

harlock0083 said:


> So when Superman uses his X-ray vision on the school kids in Man of Steel, did you also think that he gave everyone cancer? Since it seems like works of fiction have to be real in your opinion.....



I won't take offense to your post, but do you cook for a living? If you do and this movie doesn't make you just a tidbit grumpy.......well, there's something wrong with you.

I haven't seen the Man of Steel. I have seen Steel starring Shaq and it was more realistic than Chef.

Also, cancer jokes aren't funny.


----------



## ThEoRy

harlock0083 said:


> So when Superman uses his X-ray vision on the school kids in Man of Steel, did you also think that he gave everyone cancer? Since it seems like works of fiction have to be real in your opinion.....



No, Supermans x ray vision works differently than our xray machines. He can just see through ****, he doesn't produce any outward contaminating rays. But it makes him a pervert though.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Especially if he's using it on kids.....


----------



## labor of love

knyfeknerd said:


> I won't take offense to your post, but do you cook for a living? If you do and this movie doesn't make you just a tidbit grumpy.......well, there's something wrong with you.



really? Its a light hearted comedy. And it portrayed the chef profession in a positive light for the most part. Loosen up, it was a fun film.


----------



## JBroida

labor of love said:


> really? Its a light hearted comedy. And it portrayed the chef profession in a positive light for the most part. Loosen up, it was a fun film.



couldnt agree more


----------



## knyfeknerd

Meh! I'm disappointed that no one shares in my grumpiness!!!!


----------



## JBroida

knyfeknerd said:


> Meh! I'm disappointed that no one shares in my grumpiness!!!!



meh... its a movie... i watch them for fun. I'm not a big fan of movies that dont make me laugh at some point.


----------



## knyfeknerd

True, life is sad enough. As Chuckles pointed out (hilariously I might add) would anyone really want to see a movie with all the boring parts? The waiting in line, the depressing things that make the job suck.


----------



## Seth

Still, I get your point Chris. I have to work hard to get over any movie portraying musicians. Usually it's the fake emoting with the pianists and violinists. Sometimes it's blazing technique that gets highlighted because music is all about the gymnastics not real depth. There were about two seconds of music in, of all things, in the fabulous baker boys where the depressed one snippets some great ballad music.


(BTW, my daughter says Scrubs is the show doctors watch.)


----------



## Zwiefel

Seth said:


> Still, I get your point Chris. I have to work hard to get over any movie portraying musicians. Usually it's the fake emoting with the pianists and violinists. Sometimes it's blazing technique that gets highlighted because music is all about the gymnastics not real depth. There were about two seconds of music in, of all things, in the fabulous baker boys where the depressed one snippets some great ballad music.
> 
> 
> (BTW, my daughter says Scrubs is the show doctors watch.)



For me it's technology movies...don't even get me started on Johnny Mnemonic. Ughhh.....I have gotten much better the past few years at just relaxing and enjoying the film on its own terms though.


----------



## mr drinky

Seth said:


> (BTW, my daughter says Scrubs is the show doctors watch.)



My wife is a doctor and liked watching Children's Hospital. It was basically a medical comedy making fun of medical dramas and shot on the same location as Scrubs. It was pretty funny.

k.


----------



## Noodle Soup

labor of love said:


> really? Its a light hearted comedy. And it portrayed the chef profession in a positive light for the most part. Loosen up, it was a fun film.



Totally agree with you and I liked the movie just for entertainment value. Pick any subject and or profession and make a really true to life movie about it. Odds are it will be too boring to make any money in the theater. There is a reason virtually all women in movies are hot.


----------

